# Best Racing/Training Clincher: GP4000s vs Ultremo ZX vs Pro 4 Race SC



## terminus123 (Sep 24, 2009)

So I'm looking for the best Racing/Training Clincher tires. 

There's always the venerable GP4000s

The new Ultremo ZX that's been getting amazing "official" reviews

and the new Pro 4 Race Service Course with it's sharper profile

-anyone try one, or even all of these could tell how they are? especially grip on descents.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

racing and training are pretty much opposite ends of the riding spectrum...do you mean that you're looking for a 'racing' tire as well as a 'training tire'? remember, train heavy...race light. you want a light weight, grippy, smooth tire for racing. you may want to sacrifice some puncture resistance for light weight. 
for training, you want reliable puncture resistant tires that have decent grip and last a long time. i'd go as heavy as i could find, that way my race wheels/tires feel even lighter on race day. for me, training tires are 25mm, thick/heavy/durable. race tires are 23mm, light/grippy. no one tire works best for both.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

This might help http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/has-anyone-tried-new-michelin-pro-4s-266324.html


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I've ran GP4000's for a few years now and love them in every situation.

I tried Ultremo ZX's last year and I will agree they are fast. However their durability leaves a lot to be desired..


----------

